# Knocking eggs out of the nest



## Tom10 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all, I'm new to this Pigeon thing. 

I have 4 rollers?? 

About a month ago I had one egg in the nest, she did not lay another, she incubated about 10 days and then I found the egg lying on the floor. Last week she laid another egg, only one, and began to incubate it. Today I found it out of the nest. 

Any Idea why only one egg each time, and more imporntantly why are they not keeping the egg in the nest? 

The nest is in a large metal bowl, about 8" in dia. 1/2 filled with pine needles. 

All 4 pigeons are together in a 6'X4'X2' pen connected to an outside pen that is 7'X4'X3'. It appears to always be the same pigeon doing the incubating. 

Any help would be much appreciated.

Tom


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tom,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

How old is the hen? She may be stressed, too young, feeling insecure, or feeling cramped for space.

Also, does she have a nest box of her own and a mate?


----------



## Tom10 (Mar 19, 2007)

Treesa,

I'm not sure about the age of the birds. I hve two of the nest bowls in the pen, they are not in a box, just in the inside pen. She appears to have a mate as he?? courts her. I've not seen them mate however. Any clue as to hoe to age them?

Tom


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Tom10 said:


> Treesa,
> 
> I'm not sure about the age of the birds. I hve two of the nest bowls in the pen, they are not in a box, just in the inside pen. She appears to have a mate as he?? courts her. I've not seen them mate however. Any clue as to hoe to age them?
> 
> Tom


If they don't have bands with their birth year on them, you can check the white area above the beak, the wattle or cere. If they are older, it is very white and prominent, if they are young it is still small or turning white. If they are older then a year, it will be more prominent and they even have some eye cere.

This is not every case however but most of the time, as it can depend on their breed as well as their lineage. I have a few birds with lots of white wattle going on and they are not that old. I also have some older birds, who do not have much white wattle and nothing around their eye, they look like they are a year. 

You should get each pair a seperate nest bowl and box with a front, so they have privacy and can feel secure. If they are under 6 months, you might wait until they are a year to allow them to breed. You will need more room in the coop also, especially if you breed them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Tom10 said:


> Treesa,
> 
> I'm not sure about the age of the birds. I hve two of the nest bowls in the pen, they are not in a box, just in the inside pen. She appears to have a mate as he?? courts her. I've not seen them mate however. Any clue as to hoe to age them?
> 
> Tom


Seems these hens just laying one egg keeps popping up here on this forum. A few of us have had it happen this year.  Kinda strange.........
As far as the egg.........it sounds like there is some tussling and fighting going on for space. Each pair of birds should have either one big nest box each or two small nest boxes each. Even if the best you can do is a couple of cardboard boxes, they will be much happier. Nesting pairs prefer to be sort of "hidden" from the loft goings on and tucked away in a dark cubby. 
Also, I'm not sure about a metal bowl for a nest bowl. I think plastic would be much better. A lot of people use the big dog food bowls that you buy at the dollar store. As long as they have plenty of nesting material, they are fine. I looked at them a while back and didn't like the bottoms because they were so "flat" as opposed to "concave"..........


----------



## Tom10 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks, I'll fix up a couple of boxes to put the nest bowels into. 

I'll have to study them a little more closely to try to determine the age thing. I did get them last August and they appeared full size then. 

When I get back do I continue to reply to this thread or should I start another thread?

Tom


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Back when I was a kid, we used to be able to get wooden orange crates, and they made wonderful nest boxes with a few modifications, you sure can't find them anymore, nor do they even use the wood kind. 

My birds prefer the plastic bowls too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Keep this thread going. It's less confusing that way, unless you start a totally different subject..........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Tom10 said:


> I'll have to study them a little more closely to try to determine the age thing. I did get them last August and they appeared full size then.
> 
> Tom


If they were bought as youngsters, it is possible they are about 8 months old, just give them a little more time and do some renovations and all should be fine.


----------



## ptown wings (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Tom,

Pigeon's like other animals need a place to call their own. I think the egg problems will stop if you have separate nest boxes for each pair of birds. Make them large enough to house two nest bowls as when the squeakers grow near weaning age the parents will start a second clutch. often ousting the current young, before they are ready to leave. It just makes for a very peaceful loft. Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Tom10 said:


> Thanks, I'll fix up a couple of boxes to put the nest bowels into.
> 
> 
> Tom



Don't know how much you know about pigeons, so I'll just throw this out there for good measure....... If you are going to raise any babies, be aware that once the babies hatch and are around 10 to 12 days old, the hen will be ready to start a new nest. Thus the reason for a BIG nest box or TWO small ones. When the first babies are around 18 days old, she will lay another set of eggs and the cycle goes on and on.............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ptown wings said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Pigeon's like other animals need a place to call their own. I think the egg problems will stop if you have separate nest boxes for each pair of birds. Make them large enough to house two nest bowls as when the squeakers grow near weaning age the parents will start a second clutch. often ousting the current young, before they are ready to leave. It just makes for a very peaceful loft. Welcome, and good luck!


LOL......seems we were posting the same info at the same time.........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well...we pretty much all mentioned the nest boxes, and fronts! It's unanimous!


----------



## Tom10 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm back,

I took a couple of pictures, can someone please tell me how to attach them to a reply so I can send them. I'm hoping you can tell me if you think they are rollers and maybe something about their age and sex.

The dark gray one is the one I've seem courting and the darkest brown one is the one that incubates.

I've also put a plastic dog dish in a cardboard box with a hole cut in the side of the box for privacy. 

I can see I'm going to have to make some changes in the shed so I can expand their living quarters. 
Thanks for all the quick replies.

Tom


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a link to the thread that tells you how to post pictures........


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17782


----------



## Tom10 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Pigeon Pictures*

Here is a picture of the Male?? Is it a Male? Is it a Roller? Any idea about age?

The one on the far left in the picture of three is the one that does the incubating. 

Any Idea what sex the other two are?

Tom


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I saw the pictures that you posted. I think one of the moderators MIGHT move that post to this thread..........not sure.
Anyway, those are Rollers for sure. As to sex and age? Sex I have no idea. I'm sure someone will come along and make a stab at it though. LOL
They look to be "of age"........meaning, not youngsters and not "old folks".....you mentioned getting them last Aug. The youngest they would have been at that time is 30 days old and if that's the case, then they are 8 months old and I'd probably go with that.......sounds good to me. 
They are pretty birds by the way.


----------



## Tom10 (Mar 19, 2007)

Lovebirds,

Do you know what might have happened to the pictures I posted?

Did I not post them correctly?

I was hoping others might get to see them and make some suggestions. 

Thanks for all the info.

Tom


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Tom10 said:


> Lovebirds,
> 
> Do you know what might have happened to the pictures I posted?
> 
> ...


You got the posted just fine. But you posted them in the thread that tells you HOW to post pictures........I'll see if a moderator can move them. They just might be overlooked where they are right now...........


----------



## Tom10 (Mar 19, 2007)

Obviously I'm not very computer savvy. If they don't get moved by tomorrow I will try to post them the right place then.

Tom


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Tom10 said:


> Obviously I'm not very computer savvy. If they don't get moved by tomorrow I will try to post them the right place then.
> 
> Tom


I sent Reti, one of the moderators, and Private Message and asked her to move the post and pictures. She's working on it now.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I can't find the post with the pics, I will be glad to move it to this thread, but it might be lost.

you may have to upload them again, on this thread.

Thank you


----------



## Tom10 (Mar 19, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> I can't find the post with the pics, I will be glad to move it to this thread, but it might be lost.
> 
> you may have to upload them again, on this thread.
> 
> Thank you


OK Here goes!

I think the gray is the male. and the darker brown is the one that sat on the egg so she's the female. Would you agree? Any ideas about the sex of two lighter brown ones? Also do you agree that they are rollers? What about ages?

I got them last August.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I have similar problem or not a problem, when the eggs fail to hatch i find the eggs thrown out of the nest box. I wonder how they carry the egg out as my nest boxes have a 6" front and a nest bowl to hold the eggs.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ooops, sorry, i don't know what happened. I moved the post with the pics and the pics disappeared, I see the post is here but no pics.
I see you posted them again, thanks. And again, sorry for the mess I made.

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well,sounds kind of crazy, but I've started using something different for nesting. I use the 5 gal. pails with snap on lids for the big birds. I attach the pails on the barn walls, bottom of pail against the wall, and cut the lid in half. Then I put some tobacco stems in the pail and scatter more on the barn floor, so birds can customise nests as they like. No eggs on the floor, and birds feel secure. Not only that, but when I'm done with babies, I will just pull the pails, run them to local car wash, and power wash them. For the little birds, I use the pails that kitty litter comes in, attach bottom against the wall, and remove the bigger part of the lid so birds have access. Oh, and I also drill 1/4 inch holes throughout pail for ventilation.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

That sounds like another good idea.

I use the plastic bins from Wal Mart which are only a few dollars, and baskets baskets also but a few dollars.

I buy enough of them so I can do a quick change out, and they are also easy to wash.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Tom10 said:


> OK Here goes!
> I think the gray is the male. and the darker brown is the one that sat on the egg so she's the female. Would you agree? Any ideas about the sex of two lighter brown ones? Also do you agree that they are rollers? What about ages?
> 
> I got them last August.
> ...


Hi Tom,

They are lovely birds and Rollers. The black/grey is probably the male and the other sitting on the egg is the hen. As far as the other two they may be 2 hens, or two males, or still immature.

Are the two brown birds showing any aggressive behavior or anykind of behavior to the other birds? They could be hens if they are passive.

If they were a month old in August then they are probably eight months old now.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, but Treesa, I'm a cheapskate, tight wad, what ever term you want to use, it works. I tried a few clear bins, too, and the birds, so far, have gone strictly with NO-SEE-THROUGH containers. I really think it's more natural to them, and they feel more secure, that and they know what I don't have to spend in nests, I can spend on pigeon food and treats. 
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> Yes, but Treesa, I'm a cheapskate, tight wad, what ever term you want to use, it works. I tried a few clear bins, too, and the birds, so far, have gone strictly with NO-SEE-THROUGH containers. I really think it's more natural to them, and they feel more secure, that and they know what I don't have to spend in nests, I can spend on pigeon food and treats.
> Daryl


They are not clear, they are just like pails but only square. My birds love them. I'm glad you found a wonderful sollution too.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I must shop at the wrong Wal-Mart. All they have here in a useful size are the semi transparent tubs. The thing about the litter containers is that the part of the lid I leave on as nest box front is sealed on, tight. I just put a few in each barn end of last week (all I had available) and the kids are really looking interested. One nest has single egg, so far. Parents are silverette hen, black white-bar cock, old style frills.
Daryl


----------

